# Yet another buying iPad in US question



## Polimedes (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in the US right now. I'm staying a week so I'll get the customs exemption. Despite all the negative stuff I read I have good reason to want an iPad. So, why not buy one in the US while I'm here. I can think of these reasons:

1. Even without the PST / GST / HST charge I will still pay state tax and the exchange rate (massively magnified by my credit card). That doesn't bother me too much. Maybe a break even at worst. Also very uncertain about Canadian pricing. It irks me heavily that I may pay $599 for something I could have bought for $499 US even with exchange.:

2. Service. The Apple website says products purchased in one country may not be serviced in other countries. So if I buy an iPad in the US how likely is it that I can get it serviced in Canada? I haven't seen an answer to this here.

3. This whole US / Canadian store account business. I understand I can use the US account for now and maybe switch to the Canadian account later but if it is a hassle I'd sooner wait the extra week and buy at home.

That all said, I could use it here in the US tomorrow if I had one, so can anyone help me mostly with concerns 2 and 3 above?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

We don't know Canadian pricing. Exchange is great right now.

Apple services laptops (mobile) products anywhere they have representation.

Store really should not be an issue.

If you are going to get there really isn't a strong reason nip to do so now.


----------



## Mirguy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm typing this on my US bought iPad and really couldn't be happier. The servicing really should not be an issue as noted above and as for the app store issue I didn't want to go through the hassle of setting up a US itunes account so im making due with the apps it came with for now (safari, mail, YouTube, etc are more than enough to keep me busy for the next couple weeks). I say get one!!!!


----------



## iPad (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought mine in NH with no state tax. I have a feeling that the prices in Canada will be at least $50 more expensive. Make use of your personal exemption and buy it there. If you decide you don't want it, it'll be an easy resell... At least until they release it here.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Of course, you have to find one first...

AppleInsider | Week two: Apple stores still finding it tough to keep iPad in stock


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Buy it. You'll love it.
I bought mine in Buffalo on release day. I find the more I use it the happier I am that I bought it. I've got this feeling that as more people get their hands on these, the possibilities for their use will continue to grow (ie new apps etc.).
I sometimes struggle/get frustrated when people tell me its just a large iPhone or iPod. Maybe today it is, but I everyday I find different ways to use it and enjoy it the more I have it in my hands.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think that they strategically kept stock levels high for Buffalo despite the reported shortages elsewhere. There is a certain volume of Canadians that are buying them and in the end, it's better for them to sell through to the Canadians in Buffalo because its revenue right away and not through their Canadian subsidiary.

Apple does what it does and I'm thinking that they don't even try to influence the financial markets (they in fact constantly understate their future performance), leaving analysts wowed when they constantly beat their earnings estimates.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

My buddy was in Florida on business and picked up my 64GB on Thursday. The duty on the $699 64GB iPad was only $48. You can DO EEEEEEEEET! )


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

As for the app store issue - it's true that not all iPad apps are available in the Canadian itunes store, but if you log in via iTunes on your Mac or PC (as opposed to directly on the iPad), and search "iPad" you'll find a bunch of apps that have been specifically designed or redesigned for the iPad.

App store is a non-issue, unless you don't want to buy the iPad until you can get iWork and iBooks for it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Polimedes said:


> 2. Service. The Apple website says products purchased in one country may not be serviced in other countries. So if I buy an iPad in the US how likely is it that I can get it serviced in Canada? I haven't seen an answer to this here.


You will get REFUSED any service whatsoever here in Canada until such time as the iPad goes on sale here (which could just be a matter of two weeks from now). This should be obvious: there will be no parts or qualified technicians for iPads here until after they launch in Canada.

I don't see this is a serious issue, however.



> 3. This whole US / Canadian store account business.


You're probably best having a US iTunes account for a variety of reasons at the present time. It's easy to get one, Apple apparently doesn't mind, and the choices are better. You can sign out of your US account and sign into your Canadian iTunes account if you want both (I believe; haven't done it myself).



> I understand I can use the US account for now and maybe switch to the Canadian account later but if it is a hassle I'd sooner wait the extra week and buy at home.


Depends on your definition of "hassle."


----------



## bikemd (Sep 19, 2007)

*"Duty"*



MunnyGuy said:


> The duty on the $699 64GB iPad was only $48.


Since there has been a lot of discussion (and angst) from people about what one will be paying on an imported iPad coming across the border, let's be accurate on what is charged and what the charges are for.

There are no "duties" charged on computers and electronics coming imported into Canada. You only have to pay PST/GST. 

By the way, I purchased a 32GB iPad in the Seattle area (Alderwood Mall Apple Store) on Friday. They had all models in stock at the time. I've enjoyed using mine. I was in the US for about 30hrs on the trip (was with my parents, therefore 3 people in our party) when I returned at the Pacific Hwy border crossing. Together, we brought back $950 of goods (iPad included), declared that value and the border agent did not bat an eye or even ask what was purchased and just waved us on up the road without charging any taxes! Got really lucky, I'd say!!!


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry let me requalify. My buddy was in the US for 48 hours so was entitled to only a $400 exemption. He was bringing the 64gb iPad and dock through. Total was $797. Less exemption of $400 he paid PST and GST on $397 which totaled $48. So yes taxes only NO duty. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Having a US iTunes is convenient indeed. I will say that updating Apps in the US store is a PITA. You have to log out of the CDN store and log into the US store just to update, a little inconvenient imo, especially once the same app is available in the CDN store. Otherwise that little notification number in iTunes doesn't go away. If you're OCD, this can be a life altering event.

Now for Apps that are US only that you really enjoy, it's definitely worth the small hassle.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

l84toff said:


> Having a US iTunes is convenient indeed. I will say that updating Apps in the US store is a PITA. You have to log out of the CDN store and log into the US store just to update, a little inconvenient imo, especially once the same app is available in the CDN store. Otherwise that little notification number in iTunes doesn't go away. If you're OCD, this can be a life altering event.
> 
> Now for Apps that are US only that you really enjoy, it's definitely worth the small hassle.


I have both a US account and Canadian account on my iPhone. When I need to do an update I get asked to put in the password for the required account (depending on which store the app is from). Since I usually buy from the Canadian store that is where I am usually logged in. If the app is Canadian the update goes ahead, if the app is US I get a dialog saying that my account is only good for the Canadian store. I go back to the app store and re-initiate the update, enter the password again and it goes ahead. I don't have to log out of one store to update in the other, just try twice and enter the password twice. Not really a hassle.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Macified said:


> I go back to the app store and re-initiate the update, enter the password again and it goes ahead. I don't have to log our of one store to update in the other, just try twice and enter the password twice. Not really a hassle.


I will have to try that. I did notice this to be an option last time I updated.


----------



## Polimedes (Apr 12, 2010)

*Not available after all*

Thanks for th eadvice folks. After all that, the local Apple store was out of stock. Now I have to wait for late May.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*If you ask a buddy in the States to pick one up for you, be sure they take precautions...
*
*Man loses part of finger in iPad theft*





> A thief's thirst for a brand new iPad cost a Colorado man not only a much-coveted device but also two-thirds of a pinky finger.
> 
> Doctors had to amputate part of Bill Jordan's left pinky after a man Thursday yanked away a bag containing an iPad that Mr. Jordan had just purchased at a Denver mall.





> Mr. Jordan, of Aurora east of Denver, said he had no idea anyone was following him when he left the Apple store at Cherry Creek Mall, and he didn't expect to be robbed of his purchase in broad daylight.
> 
> Mr. Jordan said he had purchased the tablet computer for a friend in Canada, where the iPad is not yet available for purchase. He hasn't had a chance to tell his friend yet.


(Globe & Mail)


----------



## shankeith (Apr 21, 2010)

Polimedes said:


> Thanks for th eadvice folks. After all that, the local Apple store was out of stock. Now I have to wait for late May.


which location was this? buffalo? thats the one im planning on going to on the 30th to get the 16gb, however, i just found out that the 3g one is coming in on the same day!

so either, that means two things:
1)increased stock
2)stock is going to go out fast


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Polimedes said:


> Thanks for th eadvice folks. After all that, the local Apple store was out of stock. Now I have to wait for late May.


They are having deliveries daily.


----------



## Polimedes (Apr 12, 2010)

It was in Washington.

Called back next day still no deliveries.

Back in Canada now.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Picked up a 64gb a couple of days ago. Had to go to 3 Apple stores across 2 states to find stock. Actually had the first store call the second to make sure they had some. By the time I got there they were sold out, except for the 16gb, everyone had those left. 

So the second store called around and found a store a state over that had _some_ in stock, although they couldn't confirm how many. So I took a chance and sure enough when I arrived at my 3rd Apple store of the day, they still had some remaining. :clap:

Of course it wasn't until I arrived at the hotel and unpacked that I discovered the need to connect the iPad to iTunes to activate it. I'd travelled about 400 km at that point and was really frustrated. Somehow i doubted that the front desk would have iTunes on their computer. So out came the iPhone and I couldn't believe my luck, there was an Apple store 3 miles down the street from the hotel, on the same road even. Apple store #4 of the day, here I come. 

A short while later I was back at the hotel enjoying my new toy and some snail paced hotel wifi - took over 30 min to finally download Skype. Ahh but what a day.

Crossing at the border was easy as can be. Easier than actually getting my hands on a 64gb iPad in fact. The guy was a little shocked when I declared the value - I was on a motorcycle. He asked what I'd bought for that much that could fit on the bike. After I told him we started shooting the sh1t about iPads and iPhones and plans. I went inside, paid the taxes and that was it. My Apple bill included the iPad, the dock and $60 worth of iTunes gift cards. I only paid tax on the iPad and dock minus $400 exemption. Total taxes paid $42.77.


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

I am in buffalo now. Very smooth experience buying an iPad at the galleria. 

Thinking about staying one more night just to get past 48 hours - does anyone know how strict they are about hours away from Canada? If it is 48 hrs exactly then I won't bother - not enough to do until 3pm tomorrow. But if 40'ish hrs would get all four of us from $50 to $400, we would certainly save enough to cover the hotel ....

iPad is fun. I think I will go to the apple store again today and buy a gift card. Expecting that the US book store, and apps will be better. This thing is a lot heavier than I was expecting. The apple guy said that I would need to bring it back to the US for repair work, which really sucks. Main thing that got me on to apple a few years ago was how international their products are. I spend more than half my time in Asia, and am always seeing localized versions of everything. Apple products are great that way, but now iPhones and ipads are getting stricter repair policies... The apple guy almost suggested waiting for it to come out in canada, but I won't be in Canada during May and June.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I called the Apple store in Santa Barbara, CA. No iPads in stock and they could not commit as to when they would have new stock in. They said, I would have to go to the store, put my name on a list, wait for the email from them confirming that it was in, then go and pick it up.


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

I got the dock and an apple case. I really like both, but can't use the dock when the case is on, so I may try to return the dock today. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so hard to get the pad out of the case. 

My wife and kids are in love with this thing already. Might end up with one more while returning the dock...


----------



## bikemd (Sep 19, 2007)

askywalker said:


> does anyone know how strict they are about hours away from canada?


I don't think anyone can tell you that. It is entirely up to each Canada Border Services officer's discretion. You could be over exemption and one officer would wave you through while another would ask you to go inside to pay taxes. Or the same officer on one day might wave you through while on another day he/she might ask you to go inside. It is entirely each person's discretion so there are no guarantees or rules.



askywalker said:


> The apple guy said that i would need to bring it back to the us for repair work, which really sucks.


Obviously, the Apple salesperson can guarantee that your iPad will be serviced if brought to a US Apple Store. As a rule, I honestly don't think a salesperson in one country would really be able to tell you what happens in another country. Take for instance, if you buy a camera in Hong Kong and the salesperson insists that you will get warranty coverage in Canada, would you necessarily believe him? I wouldn't. I would ask the camera company back in Canada first to confirm this if this coverage was important to me.

It seems to me that everyone who has had experience with Apple's cross-border warranty says they've had no trouble getting Apple Canada to provide service on Apple products bought elsewhere. (As long as the product is sold in Canada as well.) So I would go with that. By the time the iPad is sold in Canada, I am sure Apple Canada will provide service for your (and mine ) iPad.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

askywalker said:


> I am in buffalo now. Very smooth experience buying an iPad at the galleria.
> 
> Thinking about staying one more night just to get past 48 hours - does anyone know how strict they are about hours away from Canada? If it is 48 hrs exactly then I won't bother - not enough to do until 3pm tomorrow. But if 40'ish hrs would get all four of us from $50 to $400, we would certainly save enough to cover the hotel ....


They look at the day you enter not the time. If you entered on Sat. You can leave and claim 48 hrs. anytime on Monday. No need to wait till 3 p.m.

From I Declare:. "To calculate the number of days you have been absent, do not include the date you left Canada but include the date you returned. Dates matter but not times. For example, we consider you to have been absent seven days if you left Friday the 7th and returned Friday the 14th."


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

askywalker said:


> I got the dock and an apple case. I really like both, but can't use the dock when the case is on, so I may try to return the dock today. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so hard to get the pad out of the case.
> 
> My wife and kids are in love with this thing already. Might end up with one more while returning the dock...


Just curious, can you plug it directly into the DC charger and into a wall outlet without removing the case?
A DC charger comes with it, right?


----------



## bikemd (Sep 19, 2007)

Snowy said:


> A DC charger comes with it, right?


It's in the technical specification page of the website.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone down in the states willing to pick up an Apple iPad case?

Im in Calgary, but can pay Paypal /EMT for the case and shipping or whatever...

if anything can be worked out..PM me!


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

askywalker said:


> I am in buffalo now. Very smooth experience buying an iPad at the galleria.
> 
> Thinking about staying one more night just to get past 48 hours - does anyone know how strict they are about hours away from Canada? If it is 48 hrs exactly then I won't bother - not enough to do until 3pm tomorrow. But if 40'ish hrs would get all four of us from $50 to $400, we would certainly save enough to cover the hotel ....


By staying an extra night you would save 13% on $350 or $45.50. Not sure how much a hotel in Buffalo would cost you but it doesn't seem worth it to me. But you'd have to do your own math.


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

bikemd said:


> Obviously, the Apple salesperson can guarantee that your iPad will be serviced if brought to a US Apple Store. As a rule, I honestly don't think a salesperson in one country would really be able to tell you what happens in another country.


Until the iPad, I believe all Apple products except the iPhone had warranties that offered servicing in either the US or Canada. The iPod Touch is warranted across the border, regardless of where you buy it, but not the iPhone. Perhaps it has something to do with Rogers/Bell/Telus vs. AT&T. Who knows.

With the iPad, I bet it will be warranted across the border once Apple starts selling it here. But maybe not the for the 3G version again.


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

*service in Canada*

The apple store was very clear that the iPhone and iPad is being treated differently, and that they are being instructed to make this clear to cross border purchasers.

According to him, Apple stores will still help with diagnosing problems, but iPhone and iPad's that need service work will have to be brought back to the country of purchase.

Of course, I can imagine this being much looser on ipads without 3G, as the intention is likely the cellular differences.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

askywalker said:


> The apple store was very clear that the iPhone and iPad is being treated differently, and that they are being instructed to make this clear to cross border purchasers.
> 
> According to him, Apple stores will still help with diagnosing problems, but iPhone and iPad's that need service work will have to be brought back to the country of purchase.
> 
> Of course, I can imagine this being much looser on ipads without 3G, as the intention is likely the cellular differences.


I can't see this happening (no service) for out of country purchases as there are going to many receiving iPads as gifts (legitimate gifts).
Like you said though, it could be a problem with 3G enabled units.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

askywalker said:


> IThe apple guy said that I would need to bring it back to the US for repair work, which really sucks.


I think what the Apple guy *meant* was "as of now."

IE, until iPads are available in Canada and techs have parts, been trained etc.

AFTER that point, I don't think it will make any difference where you bought it.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Snowy said:


> Like you said though, it could be a problem with 3G enabled units.


International servicing of 3G units is a cellular problem. Many repairs to iPhones are done as whole unit replacement. If you take a Canadian iPhone to a US Apple Store, they won't have a Canadian iPhone to give you as replacement. You can still take the iPhone/iPad for servicing but you won't be able to get a replacement if that is solution; you will have to go to an outlet in the country of origin. This isn't a problem for non-3G units as they don't have the locked cellular chips.


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I think what the Apple guy *meant* was "as of now."
> 
> IE, until iPads are available in Canada and techs have parts, been trained etc.
> 
> AFTER that point, I don't think it will make any difference where you bought it.


No. This point was very clear. According to their instructions the iPad and iPhone will only serviced by the country of purchase. Support that doesn't involve hardware fixes will be fine. He understood that this was a significant departure from previous apple hardware service, and was openly admitting that how strict service centers will be remains to be seen.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

askywalker said:


> No. This point was very clear. According to their instructions the iPad and iPhone will only serviced by the country of purchase. Support that doesn't involve hardware fixes will be fine. He understood that this was a significant departure from previous apple hardware service, and was openly admitting that how strict service centers will be remains to be seen.


Your comment implies that a hardware based fix for an iPad bought in the US will not occur in Canada. However they are made in the exact same locations and have the same hardware (not unlike a MacBook for example), this will be a non-issue once the iPad is released here in Canada. 

Of course this is really a moot point for now as the iPad hasn't been released in Canada and in the meantime the closest Apple store is a short drive across the border for most who made the drive in the first place.


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

l84toff said:


> Your comment implies that a hardware based fix for an iPad bought in the US will not occur in Canada. However they are made in the exact same locations and have the same hardware (not unlike a MacBook for example), this will be a non-issue once the iPad is released here in Canada.


I certainly hope so, and expect so too. I am just sharing the news, as the Apple guy was quoting policy. There was no uncertainty, he knew very well that what he was saying was a departure from Apple's warranty work in the past, and was not clear why they were moving to this model for these two products. He had been instructed to inform 'Canadians' that this was the new policy, and that we should be aware of it. 

Personally, I got the feeling that he was doubtful that the policy was going to be enforced, and that he was only saying it since he had been instructed to. I still bought the iPad, since I also don't think that Apple would make a nonsensical rule. I chalked it up to some confusion around the 3G version...

By the way - my iPad is so popular that I never get to see it. Loving what little time I have gotten on it, and very happy I got it. 

Just had another great experience with an out of warranty (by two months) Rogers iPhone that Apple replaced, after Rogers had been entirely unhelpful with. Rogers suggested a HUP to a Samsung. Can you really call that an upgrade? So I recommended to my coworker to book a meeting with a Genius. Off he went, 30 minutes later he was back with a replacement phone and smile...


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

askywalker said:


> Rogers suggested a HUP to a Samsung. Can you really call that an upgrade?


Why yes I'd love to upgrade from the BMW M3 to a Ford Fiesta


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

l84toff said:


> Why yes I'd love to upgrade from the BMW M3 to a Ford Fiesta


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## agentkow (Apr 29, 2005)

More specific question here: we're going on a road trip down the coast from Vancouver, and thinking about getting an iPad in Oregon (no tax). We won't be able to bring our iMac down on the trip, obviously, but I want to do the initial set up on the road so I can download all the apps I currently enjoy on my iPod touch.

So, can I sync the iPad with a computer at an Apple Store? If so, can I then access the Canadian iTunes store from Oregon? For example, I want to re-download Instapaper, which I've already bought and is a Universal app: can I do that from the States? If I can access the US iTunes from Canada, is the other way possible too?


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Just log into your iTunes account and download all the apps you have already purchased. I wanted to give an app to one of the kids, so I logged into my account on their computer and re-downloaded all the apps I previously bought at no charge. 

You could do the same with the iPad. Just make sure you get the iPad activated at the store.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

agentkow said:


> More specific question here: we're going on a road trip down the coast from Vancouver, and thinking about getting an iPad in Oregon (no tax). We won't be able to bring our iMac down on the trip, obviously, but I want to do the initial set up on the road so I can download all the apps I currently enjoy on my iPod touch.
> 
> So, can I sync the iPad with a computer at an Apple Store? If so, can I then access the Canadian iTunes store from Oregon? For example, I want to re-download Instapaper, which I've already bought and is a Universal app: can I do that from the States? If I can access the US iTunes from Canada, is the other way possible too?


You will be able to activate the iPad at the Apple store. You can them log onto your iTunes account on the iPad itself. Unfortunately you will not be able to log onto the Canadian App store. 
On the iPad you can only download iPad apps from the app store. This can not be done through iTunes like on your computer. So while you will be able to get the device working and can download stuff from the iTunes store, you will not be able to download Apps.
Now I'm not sure what the Apple Genius will allow you to do - but if they allow you to log onto the Canadian iTunes Store then you might be able to do it that way. I'm just not sure if they'd let you spend all that time re downloading apps and installing them on the iPad -- or if it would even work.


----------



## agentkow (Apr 29, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> On the iPad you can only download iPad apps from the app store.


Now I'm more confused. So let me get this straight: I can access the store, but not download any apps? Or can I access the store and only download iPad apps? Or I can access the store but only download an app I've already downloaded?


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

It's the same as the iPhone. 
There is an App Store app. That's the only way to download apps onto your phone or iPad directly. Unfortunately the iPad App store does not work in any country outside the US. So if you have an American iTunes account you can download apps directly onto your iPad.
Canadians have to wait until May 28-th before we can download apps directly onto our iPad's from the app store app.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

agentkow said:


> Now I'm more confused. So let me get this straight: I can access the store, but not download any apps? Or can I access the store and only download iPad apps? Or I can access the store but only download an app I've already downloaded?


You can download apps from an iPad or iTunes on your computer. If you want to download apps you already own, that were purchased (free or not) from your CDN iTunes account, you can log into your CDN iTunes account and re-download all the apps on your iPad. 

The catch is that there aren't any iPad specific apps in the CDN iTunes store until the iPad is released here in Canada. Some apps are cross-device if you will (such as dropbox, 1password, google mobile, AirVideo) meaning they will work on either iPhone, iPod touch or an iPad. On an iPad these apps will fill up the entire screen and look like any iPad native app out there. All other apps will work on an iPad but will only take up a small portion of the screen (you can of course dbl their size but this just pixelates the image). As a side note, all iPhone/touch apps look like crap on the iPad IMHO and I have removed all except Skype. Any iPad specific apps can only be downloaded from a US iTunes account for now. 

So if your intention is to download all the cool new iPad apps directly to your iPad, you will have to either wait till the CDN release or get a US iTunes account. 

You can of course pick up a few iTunes gift cards when getting the iPad in the states, create a US iTunes account and download all the iPad content you want.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

l84toff said:


> You can download apps from an iPad or iTunes on your computer. If you want to download apps you already own, that were purchased (free or not) from your CDN iTunes account, you can log into your CDN iTunes account and re-download all the apps on your iPad.
> 
> The catch is that there aren't any iPad specific apps in the CDN iTunes store until the iPad is released here in Canada. Some apps are cross-device if you will (such as dropbox, 1password, google mobile, AirVideo) meaning they will work on either iPhone, iPod touch or an iPad. On an iPad these apps will fill up the entire screen and look like any iPad native app out there. All other apps will work on an iPad but will only take up a small portion of the screen (you can of course dbl their size but this just pixelates the image). As a side note, all iPhone/touch apps look like crap on the iPad IMHO and I have removed all except Skype. Any iPad specific apps can only be downloaded from a US iTunes account for now.
> 
> ...


Not entirely correct. There are iPad specific apps in the Canadian iTunes store. I have downloaded and purchased a bunch of them. You just log onto your iTunes account on your computer and search iPad. Then select view all. That will bring up all the iPad specific and iPad/iPhone/iPod compatible apps..

The problem, and I'm trying to explain this properly is that on the iPad itself you can not download apps directly. There is no way on the iPad to go to the app store and directly download an app onto the device. You won't be able to do that until May 28th. 

Yes, there is an iTunes app on the iPad, but like on the iPhone, you can not download apps from the iTunes app. You can only download music, movies, tv shows, podcast, and other iTunes specific media. That all works with your Canadian account. 

Again, what doesn't work is the App Store app. When you launch it from your American iPad, it gives you a warning that the app store is not supported in your country. Again, this will change on May 28th. 

So to make a long story short. The only way right now to get your iPad apps onto your iPad is to download them on your computer and then sync them onto your iPad.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> The only way right now to get your iPad apps onto your iPad is to download them on your computer and then sync them onto your iPad.


Incorrect! I've been downloading apps on the iPad withouth a problem since the day I got it. Just need a US iTunes account.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> Not entirely correct. There are iPad specific apps in the Canadian iTunes store. I have downloaded and purchased a bunch of them


I just checked and I stand corrected. There are iPad only apps in the CDN iTunes store.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

l84toff said:


> Incorrect! I've been downloading apps on the iPad withouth a problem since the day I got it. Just need a US iTunes account.


lol - I was going to type that and forgot. Thanks for adding it. You are 100% correct. I just hate on my iPhone having to log into both accounts to update apps. So I've held off using my American account on the iPad.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> lol - I was going to type that and forgot. Thanks for adding it. You are 100% correct. I just hate on my iPhone having to log into both accounts to update apps. So I've held off using my American account on the iPad.


Agreed. Not any better on the iPad I have to say. In fact it won't let me update any iPad apps I got in the CDN store, even if i log into the CDN iTunes account. Once the iPad is released here this will go away I suspect. Or at least I hope.


----------



## agentkow (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I guess my main questions were if the Apple store would activate it and then if I could access the Canadian store from the US, and since we're taking the trip in June, it sounds like the answer to both of those questions is yes. Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

agentkow said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess my main questions were if the Apple store would activate it and then if I could access the Canadian store from the US, and since we're taking the trip in June, it sounds like the answer to both of those questions is yes. Correct me if I'm wrong...


You can activate your iPad at the apple store - I did. You can also access the CDN iTunes store on the iPad, currently though, you are not able to get iPad apps from the CDN site. You should be alright once the iPad comes out here. So yes.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

agentkow said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess my main questions were if the Apple store would activate it and then if I could access the Canadian store from the US, and since we're taking the trip in June, it sounds like the answer to both of those questions is yes. Correct me if I'm wrong...


All you need is iTunes and an internet connection to "activate" your iPad. No worries if it's in Canada or in Timbucktu. No need to have Apple do it for you if you don't want to...


----------



## agentkow (Apr 29, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> All you need is iTunes and an internet connection to "activate" your iPad. No worries if it's in Canada or in Timbucktu. No need to have Apple do it for you if you don't want to...


I'll be on a road trip and away from my desktop computer, that was the idea in getting them to do it for me.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

agentkow said:


> I'll be on a road trip and away from my desktop computer, that was the idea in getting them to do it for me.


As mentioned before - they'll activate it for you in-store no problem. And since you'll be there after the iPad is released in Canada, you should have no problems using the App Store app to download all your apps directly onto your iPad.


----------



## Garling (Apr 25, 2011)

basilmunroe said:


> As for the app store issue - it's true that not all iPad apps are available in the Canadian itunes store, but if you log in via iTunes on your Mac or PC (as opposed to directly on the iPad), and search "iPad" you'll find a bunch of apps that have been specifically designed or redesigned for the iPad.
> 
> App store is a non-issue, unless you don't want to buy the iPad until you can get iWork and iBooks for it.



Apple does what it does and I'm thinking that they don't even try to influence the financial markets (they in fact constantly understate their future performance), leaving analysts wowed when they constantly beat their earnings estimates.


----------

